# GIẤC NGỦ THOẢI MÁI CHO MÙA NOEL ÊM ÁI



## Cẩm Nhung (7/12/21)

Hòa chung không khí mua sắm tưng bừng nhân dịp giáng sinh. Tatana khởi động mùa lễ mua sắm mừng Noel với chương trình “Giấc Ngủ Thoải Mái Cho Mùa Noel Êm Ái”. Sale off lên tới 15% các sản phẩm chăn ga gối nệm | Tặng ngay 2 gối nằm. Đây cũng là dịp cuối năm để tri ân khách hàng và tạo điều kiện cho quý khách mua sắm vật dụng cho phòng ngủ với mức giá ưu đãi nhất.

Chương trình được diễn ra từ ngày 01.12 - 31.12.21
Ưu đãi dành riêng trong dịp Noel này Tatana gửi tặng khách hàng bao gồm:

Drap cotton và tencel giảm 10%
Nệm TATANA giảm 15%
Tặng 2 gối nằm Tatana cho tất cả các đơn hàng nệm (số lượng quà tặng có hạn)
 



Nệm Lò Xo Tatana Nina





 Nệm Lò Xo Túi Tatana Hana




 Nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp Vải Gấm Lạnh Gấp 3




Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Tatana Standard




Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3 Tatana





Nệm Bông Ép Vải 3D Spacer Caro Gấp 3 Tatana




Nệm Bông Ép Thẳng Tatana





Nệm Bông Ép Vải Gấm Gấp 3 Tatana




Nệm Bông Ép Vải Gấm Chần Gòn Gấp 3 Tatana




Nệm Bông Ép Gấp 3 Tatana





Drap tencel Tatana





Drap Cotton Tatana

Nếu các mùa Giáng sinh trước bạn quá bận rộn hoặc đau đầu tìm kiếm những món quà tặng ưng ý. Chương trình "Giấc Ngủ Thoải Mái Cho Mùa Noel Êm Ái" chào đón Giáng sinh 2021 tại Tatana sẽ là cơ hội tốt để bạn và người thân sở hữu những các sản phẩm chăn ga gối nệm ấm áp và trọn vẹn, chuẩn bị cho những ngày lễ hội sắp tới tràn đầy niềm vui và hứng khởi.

Hãy nhanh tay đặt hàng ngay cho Tatana để lựa chọn cho mình và người thân những món quà Giáng sinh ý nghĩa các bạn nhé!

Quý khách có thể mua sắm online dễ dàng qua 04 hình thức sau đây:


 Đặt hàng trực tiếp trên website: www.tatana.vn
 Gọi trực tiếp Hotline: 091 107 9449 - 028 6656 1155
 Nhắn tin zalo: 0945 629 449
 Nhắn tin Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook

Khi mua hàng online của Tatana, bạn sẽ được:


Giao hàng tận nơi
Thanh toán khi nhận hàng 
Khử trùng sản phẩm trước khi nhận hàng
Sản phẩm đảm bảo chất lượng, an toàn sức khỏe
Truy cập vào website: www.tatana.vn để đặt hàng và nhận vô vàn ưu đãi. Chất lượng chính hãng - Giá sốc bất ngờ!

TATANA


----------

